# Win 10 built in Mermory Test Tool



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Windows 10 built in Memory Test Tool here is how to run it >

https://www.howtogeek.com/260813/how-to-test-your-computers-ram-for-problems/


----------



## techspeed (Jun 27, 2018)

*Windows 10 built-in Memory Test Tool here is how to run it*
Windows 7 includes built-in functionality to help you identify and diagnose memory issues. If you suspect a memory problem in your computer is not detected automatically, you can run the Windows Memory Diagnostic utility by completing the following steps:

Click Start, type mdsched.exe in the search box, and then press Enter.
Choose whether you want to restart the computer and run the tool immediately or schedule the tool to run at the next restart.
Windows Memory Diagnostics runs automatically after you restart the computer and perform the standard memory test automatically. If you want to perform fewer or more tests, press F1, use the up and down arrow keys to set Mix Mix to Basic, Standard, or Extended, and then press F10 to apply the desired settings and resume the test.
When the test is complete, the computer restarts automatically. You'll see test results when you sign in.
Note that if your computer fails because of a memory failure and is detected by the Windows Memory Diagnostics, the system will prompt you to schedule the memory test the next time you restart the computer.


----------

